
GE Ships Ready-Made Drug Factories from Berlin to Beijing - Ankaios
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-01/ge-ships-ready-made-drug-factories-from-berlin-to-beijing
======
jonwachob91
This is fucking dope.

Since watching the Ted talk about patient capital from jacqueline novogratz
I've been fascinated with the concept of pharmaceutical manufacturing in
Africa, for consumption in Africa.

It'd be really cool to study what kind of impact could be achieved on the
disease epidemic in Africa if more pharmaceuticals were produced there. "Pre-
FDA" approved plants at cheaper costs look like a nice large-scale step.

